# All American Peptides



## heavydeads83

any one heard of or used all american peptides?  prices are decent and they have caps which is always a plus IMO.


----------



## Hero Swole

Quite frankly I don't recommend any research chems anymore. To me there's not even a 50/50 chance. It will be bunk. The legit stuff I got was from mp but apparently that didn't last long.


----------



## heavydeads83

Hero Swole said:


> Quite frankly I don't recommend any research chems anymore. To me there's not even a 50/50 chance. It will be bunk. The legit stuff I got was from mp but apparently that didn't last long.



I hear ya man,  I never got anything I wasn't pleased with from MP.  My thoughts on a company that has caps though is why go through all that trouble to sell a bunk product.  Looks to me like selling liquids would be much easier to make stuff that was bunk.  That was the only thing that made me consider giving this company a shot.


----------



## Flyingdragon

give them a shot and lets hear about the results.....


----------



## heavydeads83

Flyingdragon said:


> give them a shot and lets hear about the results.....



I'm not saying they're ligit because they have caps dude... I have no idea.  I've just had shit luck out of all research chem companies that had liquids aside from a decent order here and there from I-D.  However,   MP had awesome stane IMO,  and they had caps.


----------



## shenky

Hero Swole said:


> Quite frankly I don't recommend any research chems anymore. To me there's not even a 50/50 chance. It will be bunk. The legit stuff I got was from mp but apparently that didn't last long.



I feel the same way; PCT and on cycle support are _way_ too important to risk being screwed, but damn it would be nice to find a consistently legit research chem site. The inconsistency in potency tells me it's not the chem site _trying_ to get one over on the customer, but rather their raw supplier have inconsistent product. I may be wrong, though


----------



## WarMonger

Anyone know what actually happened with Mp?


----------



## Four1Thr33

Never heard the name..  I use great white now and today's last day for 45%off with the code.. If anyone want it I'll dig it out


----------



## ECKSRATED

Hd sten labs has very good stane. Cheap too but it's liquid. I always endup going back to stenlabs.com


----------



## SellingOutIsArt

Just ordered from madison james research, waiting for arrival. mixed reviews across the board, seems a lot like the major it of these research chem sites. I think its a hit or miss, and we all have to gamble if we want it. They also provide caps


----------



## Honest_Bio_Chem

heavydeads83 said:


> any one heard of or used all american peptides?  prices are decent and they have caps which is always a plus IMO.



tried em, wasnt stoked....would go with maxim or blueksy myself persoanlly


----------



## knightmare999

Honest_Bio_Chem said:


> tried em, wasnt stoked....would go with maxim or blueksy myself persoanlly



Would you quit promoting your garbage and at least let people get honest feedback for their questions? 
You plug maxim peptides.  Got it.  F*ck off.


----------



## BigSwolePump

knightmare999 said:


> Would you quit promoting your garbage and at least let people get honest feedback for their questions?
> You plug maxim peptides.  Got it.  F*ck off.


The guy doesn't get it bro. Like telling a retard that he is a retard.


----------

